# Knees Hurting - Strange



## True4031 (Sep 3, 2012)

So I just recently got back into playing basketball. Im practicing for an upcoming league that starts in the winter. And I play on my driveway - I was playing about an hour a day for maybe 2 weeks straight, I would say pretty aggressively just tryin to get better (dribbling practices, layups, jumpers ,etc.)

And now I am starting to have knee troubles (specifically my right knee) its just like a dull pain, not shooting, but definitely noticeable.

*Until I got back into playing basketball, I didnt have an active lifestyle and Ive had a deskjob for like the last 3 years (so A LOT of sitting).

Are my muscles just getting sore/aching because there not used to all the movement/action?*

I would not say I have played THAT much or THAT intensely to straight up damage my knees either. Im going to get one of those knee braces like this - http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=4414374 - are those helpful? And if so which one lol.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!
*(Sorry if this is in the wrong section, feel free to move this to the correct one if so)*


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The place to go is: http://www.betterbraces.com/basketball

All of their products are legit.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The thing to remember about knee braces (as one of my orthopedists told me) is that wearing one isn't going to make problems go away. If you're suffering from playing on concrete, for example, wearing the brace is only going to give you a sense of security that you don't really need at the expense of some mobility. Wearing certain braces also means that you might not be exercising some knee-related muscles that are otherwise important. 

First things first though, have you tried icing your knees after playing? Do you stretch beforehand?


----------



## True4031 (Sep 3, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> The place to go is: http://www.betterbraces.com/basketball
> 
> All of their products are legit.


Thanks RollWithEm I will check that site out.



Krstic All-Star said:


> The thing to remember about knee braces (as one of my orthopedists told me) is that wearing one isn't going to make problems go away. If you're suffering from playing on concrete, for example, wearing the brace is only going to give you a sense of security that you don't really need at the expense of some mobility. Wearing certain braces also means that you might not be exercising some knee-related muscles that are otherwise important.
> 
> First things first though, have you tried icing your knees after playing? Do you stretch beforehand?


I have not tried icing my knees, definitely a good idea. Do you prefer just ice in a bag or like an ice pack?

I did not stretch at first when I played, but now I do. So there were several time I played and did not stretch.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Sounds like you have tendinitis, which would be likely going from a lot of inactivity to an all out exercise schedule. I had the same issue when I started doing Insanity and eventually quit halfway through the program because the tendinitis was getting worse and worse in both of my knees. Unfortunately the only thing to do to treat this is lots of rest, which might not be exactly what you want to hear. Other things that will help treat will anti-inflammatory pills (ibuprofen for example) or alternative foods/treatments that contain anti-inflammatory substances (e.g turmeric). If you can't go without playing, then I would suggest keeping your practice to as many low-shock activities as possible.


----------



## True4031 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Prince. Should I take ibuprofen while the knee is hurting or before and after play? What do you suggest?


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I would take it while your knee hurting. Does it ache all of the time or does it only happen right after playing?


----------



## True4031 (Sep 3, 2012)

Well it just started a couple days ago and has been consistent. It hurts when playing but not when I had taken ibuprofen. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah I think the best thing would be to minimize the high shock activities for the knees along with the other methods of treatment that recommended. Work on your fundamentals and then integrate those into practice when your knee is healthy.


----------



## True4031 (Sep 3, 2012)

Let's pretend your my doctor lol. What advice or treatment would you give me?


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------

